# Stress fracture and pulled ligaments on left foot



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

6 weeks ago, I was in Killington, Vermont for few days.
I was out testing my new board (Never Summer Aura), bindings (Union Legacy) and boots (Ride Hera).

New board tossed me around few times, but all went well.

I was having a hard time to find the right amount clicks for my double Boa system.
At first I tied too tight and feet went numb.
Then I loosened too much that my left foot rolled in my boot while I was making a sharp turn.
I felt it and thought "Oh, oh... that is not good...".
Foot swell up and changed the color that night.
I took it easy next day and third day had to end early because it was raining and foggy.

Came home and went to see a Podiatrist who told me to wear a boot until the trip for 10 days.
I did and went to Wyoming and Colorado for 13 days.
Rode 7 days through some pretty intense pain.

Came home and went to see the doctor again.
We did MRI and turned out I have a stress fracture and pulled ligaments on my left foot.
No surgery needed, but can't be active for a month.

I really wanted to go out couple more times before the season ends.

Also have a half marathon coming up next month which now I can't train for.

I kinda hope to hear "Everything's fine! Just keep doing what you are doing if you can tolerate the pain!!".

Seems like my season's over. :frown:


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

nutmegchoi said:


> I kinda hope to hear "Everything's fine! Just keep doing what you are doing if you can tolerate the pain!!".


I'm a big believer in the "walk it off" method of healing. And overly stubborn about seeing a dr for anything pain related unless it's absolutely grit my teeth chronic pain haha


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Motogp990 said:


> I'm a big believer in the "walk it off" method of healing. And overly stubborn about seeing a dr for anything pain related unless it's absolutely grit my teeth chronic pain haha


I have a pretty high pain threshold and not best at "listen to your body", so that tends to play against me quite often.

I'm gonna try to listen to what doctor said.
I don't want to end up having surgery to repair further damage.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

As long as I know I'm not causing any further damage, I can pull through a lot of pain.
This picture is from few years back.
My ankle wasn't broekn and doctor cleared me for riding if I can tolerate the pain.
I rode Snowbird like this.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

You know WiredSport is jacking so hard to that pic. I'd take it down before he asks you to measure it for him.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Tatanka Head said:


> You know WiredSport is jacking so hard to that pic. I'd take it down before he asks you to measure it for him.


What?? lol
What do you mean measuring it??

Someone has bruised, swollen foot fetish?? :surprise:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

nutmegchoi said:


> What?? lol
> What do you mean measuring it??


You haven't been around enough to meet the resident boot fit person and his foot fetish. Don't worry, he'll find you now.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo.html


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Motogp990 said:


> I'm a big believer in the "walk it off" method of healing. And overly stubborn about seeing a dr for anything pain related unless it's absolutely grit my teeth chronic pain haha





nutmegchoi said:


> I have a pretty high pain threshold and not best at "listen to your body", so that tends to play against me quite often.


While I Admire your fortitude and ability to withstand pain,..! Take it from an old fart! Abusing your body and Ignoring those injuries and/or "walking them off?" That works ok when you're young! You can proly get away with it up until your late 30's, early 40's. But then, it can really come back around to bite you in the ass later in life! :huh:

I'm only 55 years old and thanks to all the abuse I put my body thru in my 20's & 30's, I have more chronic aches, pains and persistent, poorly healed ligament & joint issues that I deal with on an almost daily basis!! There are times when my 85 year old mother gets around better than I can!! :blink: And she's got an artificial hip!! :laugh: 

It's frustrating, but Let yourself heal!! It's the only body you got & spare parts are _REALLY_ hard to come by!  :lol:


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

You guys are making me really nervous... :|

Just to be really clear, this has nothing to do with ill fitting boots.
My boots fit great and very comfortable.
They really are!!!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

nutmegchoi said:


> You guys are making me really nervous... :|
> 
> Just to be really clear, this has nothing to do with ill fitting boots.
> My boots fit great and very comfortable.
> They really are!!!


I know, just answering the question of who Wired to clear the confusion.

Sadly its looking like rain next week so on the bright side the east coast season is about kaput anyway.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

nutmegchoi said:


> I rode Snowbird like this.


Your foot looks like a giant yam  haha

On a positive note, you could have dressed as a hobbit or barney rubble for halloween that year and wouldn't have had to put makeup or dress your foot  haha


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

you are one tough cookie to even board with your foot in that condition!

on a side note, how did you like the NS Aura? Its on my short list of boards for the gf.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> It's frustrating, but Let yourself heal!! It's the only body you got & spare parts are _REALLY_ hard to come by!


I need somebody to develop some futuristic cyborg body parts/replacements and I can abuse my body indefinitely haha.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I would take doctors order. There is alway more winters but if you fuck up your ankle badly, you gonna regret it. Also get your boots fitted properly.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

pointblank said:


> you are one tough cookie to even board with your foot in that condition!
> 
> 
> 
> on a side note, how did you like the NS Aura? Its on my short list of boards for the gf.



I LOVE my Aura.
I had NS Trinity before and Aura is a lot more flexible, nimble and responsive.
It gives me so much feedback that threw me off at first, but now I take it all in enjoy what's going on underneath me.
If she's intermediate and up rider, she'll absolutely love this board.
I highly recommend!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yikes. Nasty injury.

I had a similar one a long time ago skateboarding. Took the walk it off approach, and looking back... not a good idea. I was young so was able to away with it somewhat; but that ankle ussualy hurts more than the other.

Anyways... lessons learned. Thats why I stick to the bunny hill.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Awww that stinks! I was super stoked 3 weeks ago or whenever i joined the forum, and now I'm missing out on a lot of riding too... due to promotion at work. ( aww, poor me :grin on the upside - if u decide to take it easy - there will be another winter next year, we can focus on training and being 1000% better, stronger, faster when it starts, and the conditions are so crappy right now even im having trouble taking it in stride...
:crying: :crying:
:laughat: thats us crying on eachotherz shoulders :nerd:
I hope you feel better!


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Awww that stinks! I was super stoked 3 weeks ago or whenever i joined the forum, and now I'm missing out on a lot of riding too... due to promotion at work. ( aww, poor me :grin on the upside - if u decide to take it easy - there will be another winter next year, we can focus on training and being 1000% better, stronger, faster when it starts, and the conditions are so crappy right now even im having trouble taking it in stride...
> 
> :crying: :crying:
> 
> ...


Congrats on your promotion!
I guess you are making extra to buy me drinks!!


You and I my friend, we are going to ride down Vermont mountains next season.
Sadly I don't think that's possible this season.


Since I don't have anything better to do, that's right, I'm out drinking.
After all, my doctor didn't say anything about alcohol consumption.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

nutmegchoi said:


> I LOVE my Aura.
> I had NS Trinity before and Aura is a lot more flexible, nimble and responsive.
> It gives me so much feedback that threw me off at first, but now I take it all in enjoy what's going on underneath me.
> If she's intermediate and up rider, she'll absolutely love this board.
> I highly recommend!


thanks for the quick review. I would say she is low intermediate. She can shred blacks but isn't comfy with speed yet. Does the rocker in between the bindings give you a squirrelly feeling when going fast?


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

pointblank said:


> thanks for the quick review. I would say she is low intermediate. She can shred blacks but isn't comfy with speed yet. Does the rocker in between the bindings give you a squirrelly feeling when going fast?


It did.
It tossed me a few times at the beginning.
But after half a day, I got used to it.

It was quite different to ride this board on lumpy ungroomed blacks and double blacks in out west though.
It was so flexible over the bumps and moguls that I'm still trying get use to that sensation. 

I think this board will leave lots of room for your girlfriend to grow.
She might struggle at first, but we all need a little push on the back to be better, right?

Since this board is quite a bit of an investment, I suggest you to use the demo first.
If you guys were in my area, your gf could try out my board.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Found this.
Hope it helps.

Never Summer Aura Review

Me personally thought this board was really flexible.
But these two girls are talking about the steepness. lol
consider it was really hard to butter on my Trinity, I guess how I feel is all relative.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

nutmegchoi said:


> Found this.
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Never Summer Aura Review
> ...


Thanks! i'll have to listen to the review later because im at work right now :computer2:


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

So I recently broke my tib & fib and had surgery to put in a plate and screws. Although my ankle is swollen and bruised - it still doesn't look as bad as yours. 

Only you know your body and can make the right call, but I tend to side with being careful. This experience has taught me how much it sucks to loose mobility. I definitely don't want to be older and not be able to do the things I want to do. 

I'm still holding out hope to get back on snow this season - but I have resigned myself to the fact that this might not happen, and its not the end of the world.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

kalev said:


> So I recently broke my tib & fib and had surgery to put in a plate and screws. Although my ankle is swollen and bruised - it still doesn't look as bad as yours.
> 
> Only you know your body and can make the right call, but I tend to side with being careful. This experience has taught me how much it sucks to loose mobility. I definitely don't want to be older and not be able to do the things I want to do.
> 
> I'm still holding out hope to get back on snow this season - but I have resigned myself to the fact that this might not happen, and its not the end of the world.


That foot was different injury from few years back.
Believe it or not, there was no broken bone, just really bad sprain.
I guess I have a pretty strong bone structure. lol
(I did break bones before)

I bruised my femur once that was painful and last about a month.
Can't imagine break tib & fib and going through a surgery.
Hope you heal up fast.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

nutmegchoi said:


> It did.
> It tossed me a few times at the beginning.
> But after half a day, I got used to it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer to demo your board. We would have loved to take you up on it if we were in your surroundings but unfortunately we won't be visiting the NY area anytime soon especially with the Canadian peso tanking lower every day.

After reading all the reviews and seeing that the NS Aura made Transworld Good Wood for 2016, I decided to get her the NS Aura in 148!. Like you said, the board will allow her to grow and progress her skills as she advances her snowboarding. it's going to be delivered by this Friday and in time for our weekend trip to Tremblant on March 18~21.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

pointblank said:


> Thanks for the offer to demo your board. We would have loved to take you up on it if we were in your surroundings but unfortunately we won't be visiting the NY area anytime soon especially with the Canadian peso tanking lower every day.
> 
> After reading all the reviews and seeing that the NS Aura made Transworld Good Wood for 2016, I decided to get her the NS Aura in 148!. Like you said, the board will allow her to grow and progress her skills as she advances her snowboarding. it's going to be delivered by this Friday and in time for our weekend trip to Tremblant on March 18~21.


Awesome! Can't wait to hear how she likes and does with the board!!

I really, really wanted to visit Mont-Tremblant last weekend.
But with this foot thingy and lingering cold over two weeks, I just couldn't do it.
Hotel and lift tickets were so cheap, too!!! :crying:


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

nutmegchoi said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to hear how she likes and does with the board!!
> 
> I really, really wanted to visit Mont-Tremblant last weekend.
> But with this foot thingy and lingering cold over two weeks, I just couldn't do it.
> Hotel and lift tickets were so cheap, too!!! :crying:


Will do. If it comes by Friday, we will hit up our local hill on the weekend and try it out.

I think you made the right choice and rested up but i imagine the temptation to go was probably killing you :crazy2:

How far is Tremblant from you? i would imagine it be a similar drive time wise.. which for myself, coming from Toronto is about a 6~7 hr drive.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

pointblank said:


> Will do. If it comes by Friday, we will hit up our local hill on the weekend and try it out.
> 
> I think you made the right choice and rested up but i imagine the temptation to go was probably killing you :crazy2:
> 
> How far is Tremblant from you? i would imagine it be a similar drive time wise.. which for myself, coming from Toronto is about a 6~7 hr drive.


I was going nuts!!!
I was so, so close to click over two nights stay and two day pass. :sad2:

It seems like a little over 7 hours from New York.


----------

